# ربط wincc flixable مع PLC



## احمد جمجوم (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

لدي سؤال هل يوجد في المنتدى موضوع يشرح امكانية ربط برنامج wincc flixable 
بشكل مباشر مع PLC بحيث تأخذ البي ال سي أوامر مثل HMI ولكن من خلال برنامج Run time المرفق بالتنزيل مع wincc flixable 

؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## brooo (23 أبريل 2010)

انا اشتغلت على
5.1 WinCC-Flex
الموضوع سهل جدا اذا كنت تستعمل طريقة TCB IP حيث يكفي انا تضع نفس اي بي تبعت ال بي ال سي في البرنامج تحت قائمة الاتصال و تحدد ethernet ثم *run time شرط ان يكون TAGS في البرنامج لها نفس ال address في البي ال سي


----------



## brooo (23 أبريل 2010)

طبعا في كثير من الاحيا بتكو المشكله في الشبكه 
switch or router with ip in range for 
plc
hmi
or direct connection between them with static ip
thats it


----------



## احمد جمجوم (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا 
brooo
انا استخدم wincc flixable 2007 

سأحاول شبكها ان شاء الله وسأعطي feed back عنها ان شاء الله رب العالمين

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد المحسيري (6 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## ana s3udi (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*هلا*

شكرا جزيلا


----------

